# Cervix still Soft open and high 4DPO



## babymom3

I was wondering if anyone could help me, Its now 4DPO and my cervix is still really high and open and soft. I have creamy white CM and have cramping, my breasts hurt, runny nose and sore throat. Just wanted to see if anyone has any of the same things. I am due to test on the 26th or 27th. Any help is welcomed. Thanks and :dust:


----------



## Tudor Rose

i have all these and i got my faint :bfp: yesterday at 8dpo


----------



## Tudor Rose

good luck x


----------



## babymom3

Good luck to you! I hope you get your :bfp: really dark and clear!!! Keep me posted!!!


----------



## fluffyblue

im 3dpo and am moody and have had tummy pain all day which i never normally get


----------



## Megg33k

The cervix can stay HSO until a week after O normally. Do you actually chart your CP to know this is odd for you? Or, did you just happen to check and wondered? If it's abnormal for you, that's a great sign. If you don't generally check, then it might not mean much of anything. Good luck! I hope this is your :bfp:!


----------



## babymom3

Its not normally this high and soft, even when I have ovulated. I hope this is a good sign!


----------



## dontponyme

I'm going through the same thing. I'm 4dpo, Tuesday I noticed that I had ewcm moreso than when I was suppose to be on my most fertile days which I thought was odd as it normally goes away RIGHT after O. Then yesterday I checked again and my cervix was sore and had pains in my lower abdomen all day, not like cramps at all though, it felt more like I was bruised. My cervix is still a little sore today when I checked and it's also still really high and soft when it's normally firmer by now.. I'm hoping it's a good sign. We started out 5 months ago with just not trying not to get pregnant :) but now I'm getting antsy and my almost 4 year old is telling me she wants a baby brother or sister.


----------



## Amos2009

Oooh!! I hope it's a good sign!! Are you going to actually wait til the 26th to test??? I bet you don't :winkwink:


----------



## sar35

i hope its a good sign too... im 4dpo (apparently) and mine has been high and soft since cd12!!


----------



## babymom3

Amos2009 said:


> Oooh!! I hope it's a good sign!! Are you going to actually wait til the 26th to test??? I bet you don't :winkwink:





Im sure I wont make it till the 26th LOL The hubby either! Ive been taking OPKs just to pee on something everyday! Which the line has never gone away since I got my positive one on the 11th. It has gotten lighter but never went away. Is that normal?


----------



## TrishyC

I really hope for you that it's a good sign!!!!!
I had same CP... and stayed like that till AF.....:growlmad:
But remember... that was me.
Babydust to you hun!:flower:


----------



## dontponyme

I doubt I'll wait either.. The first few months I spent a pretty penny on test after test! I finally ordered some online but then they were so cheap I didn't care that I took one everyday :haha: My daughter wasn't planned but I noticed changes and knew almost right away, now I think hoping for another baby is causing me to look for symptoms :wacko: I wasn't paying attention to my cervix when I got pregnant with my daughter and it was almost 5 years ago so I don't remember if I had any abdominal pain or not.. Sometimes I tell myself that if I just relax and give up on trying it will happen but when I look at my family (my hubby isn't my daughters father) and I see the two of them together, or see him with his niece and nefews, he's so happy and good with them that I just get this overwhelming urge to give him his own child.


----------



## AshleyNichole

hope u get ur :bfp: soon :)


----------



## Megg33k

babymom3 said:


> Im sure I wont make it till the 26th LOL The hubby either! Ive been taking OPKs just to pee on something everyday! Which the line has never gone away since I got my positive one on the 11th. It has gotten lighter but never went away. Is that normal?

We all have some level of LH in our systems on a daily basis. Some of us don't have enough to get a line for most of the month, and others get a faint but distinct line all month long. I definitely haven't ever seen an OPK of mine WITHOUT a 2nd line... not dark... but it's always there. Don't read too much into that one for now! :) If it goes positive though... :test:


----------



## babymom3

Megg33k said:


> babymom3 said:
> 
> 
> Im sure I wont make it till the 26th LOL The hubby either! Ive been taking OPKs just to pee on something everyday! Which the line has never gone away since I got my positive one on the 11th. It has gotten lighter but never went away. Is that normal?
> 
> We all have some level of LH in our systems on a daily basis. Some of us don't have enough to get a line for most of the month, and others get a faint but distinct line all month long. I definitely haven't ever seen an OPK of mine WITHOUT a 2nd line... not dark... but it's always there. Don't read too much into that one for now! :) If it goes positive though... :test:Click to expand...





When I first started testing there was really nothing there, and once I got my +opk ever since then it has not gone away. I hope this is a good sign!


----------



## babymom3

Im now 5DPO and its still high, open, and soft.... And I still have the creamy white CM. Cramping and now my boobs are hurting on the sides by my armpits. Any help???? LOL


----------



## dontponyme

babymom3 said:


> Im now 5DPO and its still high, open, and soft.... And I still have the creamy white CM. Cramping and now my boobs are hurting on the sides by my armpits. Any help???? LOL

If you're boobs don't normally hurt like that with AF I'd take that as a good sign. My boobs never hurt with AF before and I remember that being one of the first signs I noticed when I got pregnant with my daughter. Lately though I've been having that and nausea with my regular AF symptoms so I can't rely on that being any type of sign :growlmad:


----------



## dontponyme

babymom3 said:


> Im now 5DPO and its still high, open, and soft.... And I still have the creamy white CM. Cramping and now my boobs are hurting on the sides by my armpits. Any help???? LOL

So what's the news??? I tested 13 and 14 dpo but got bfns :( no af, just a little cramping and REALLY sore boobs. When I started cramping I pretty much lost hope but since it didn't come today I'm getting impatient. I hate not knowing!!! I'm going to try an wait it out and see if af comes tomorrow but knowing me that last test under the bathroom sink is going to be too tempting ;)


----------



## serendippy

Can i ask something about the cervix! 

I know a lot of u check ur cervix for changes etc. Im quite new to all this and only just started charting really. Im not confident enough to check me cervix and at the mo i cant even bring meself to give it a go lol.

Since i ovulated on sat tho ive been suffering with some pains which feels like its summit inside rather than the normal crampy AF pains u get. Its like someone else said earlier in this thread, feeling bruised.
Could that be my cervix cos i cant say ive ever had or at least noticed this before?


----------



## crossroads

Guys, how do you know your cervix position? I'm so new to all of this.


----------

